# SJC Will Review Gun Lock Ruling‏



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Gun Owners' Action League

*June 19, 2009

*[/FONT]
*The state's highest court plans to review the constitutionality of a recently challenged state law that requires gun owners to lock their weapons, making it the first test in Massachusetts of a landmark US Supreme Court ruling that Americans have the constitutional right to own guns and stow them as they see fit.*

*CLICK HERE TO READ THE FULL STORY*​


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That would be nice.....


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Either way this is not going to end until the USSC makes the decision whether the 2nd Ammendment applies to states.


----------

